# Temperatur einfluss auf Leistung



## Marc255 (19. August 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hab letztens gehört, dass höhere Temperatur für CPU's die Leistung mindert. Ist das was dran? 



> "Das nennt sich Elektromigration. Der Saft der durch die Leitungen fließt, reist Kupfermolekühle heraus. Je wärmer deine CPU ist, desto schneller verläuft dieser Verschleiß. Die Leiterbahnen werden mit der Zeit zunehmend dünner. So muss der selbe Saft durch die nun dünneren Leiterbahnen, was einen höheren Widerstand bedeutet, was widerrum mehr Abwärme bedeutet. 20° C Unterschied ist dennoch sehr viel. Vermutlich kommen noch andere Faktoren hinzu. Zum Beispiel dass dein Netzteil-Lüfter nicht mehr so flink arbeitet, wie vor 3 Jahren. Das deine Grafikkarte, dein Chipsatz und dein Speicher ebenfalls wärmer arbeiten und somit die Umgebungsluft, mit der dein Prozessor gekühlt wird, viel höher liegt, als noch vor 3 Jahren. Ausserdem haben wir jetzt am Wochenende ein paar recht warme Tage. Auch da ist die Umgebungstemperatur noch ein paar Grad wärmer als normal. Und abschließend kannst du dem Temperatursensor nicht absolut vertrauen, weil er nach 3 Jahren wohl auch nicht mehr so genau arbeitet."


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. August 2012)

Dass es die Leistung mindert, hab ich noch nie gehört. Höhere Temperaturen mindern die Lebensdauer, worauf die Spannung aber einen größeren Einfluss hat als die Temperatur. 
Ob die CPU jetzt 10,15 oder 20 Jahre lebt, ist aber eigentlich egal.


----------



## Uter (19. August 2012)

> Der Saft der durch die Leitungen  fließt, reist Kupfermolekühle heraus.


Es muss nicht Cu sein und ganze Moleküle (ohne "h") schon gar nicht.



> Je wärmer deine CPU ist, desto  schneller verläuft dieser Verschleiß.


Afaik hängt Elektromigration v.a. vom Strom und weniger von der Temperatur ab. Durch höhere Temperaturen steigen afaik v.a. die Leckströme.



> So muss der selbe Saft durch die nun dünneren  Leiterbahnen, was einen höheren Widerstand bedeutet, was widerrum mehr  Abwärme bedeutet.


Die Energie, die in die CPU geleitet wird wird zu 100% in Wärme umgewandelt (abgesehen von ausgehenden Signalen).



> Und  abschließend kannst du dem Temperatursensor nicht absolut vertrauen,  weil er nach 3 Jahren wohl auch nicht mehr so genau arbeitet."


Sie arbeiten nie genau, das müssen sie auch nicht, da sie v.a. die Überhitzungsschutzfunktionen einleiten sollen und bei ~100°C sind 5-10K mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr wichtig.

Fakt ist, dass sehr hochgetaktete CPUs mit der Zeit und/oder deutlich höheren Temperaturen oft eine stärkere Spannung benötigen um stabil zu laufen. Die Leistung wird afaik nicht (merklich) beeinflusst, aber der Verbrauch und die Lebenserwartung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2012)

Die Temperatur hat absolut keinen Einfluss auf die (Rechen)leistung einer CPU - auch die Elektromigration nicht.
Letztere und der damit verbundene Verschleiß sorgt nur dafür, dass die CPU eines Tages das zeitliche segnet - und die Leistung sofort von 100% auf 0% fällt.
Der Verschleiß einer CPU hat dabei ebenfalls fast nichts mit der Temperatur zu tun, selbst CPUs die 90°C heiß werden halten oftmals viele Jahre (vgl. Notebook-CPUs) - viel schlimmer für den Verschleiß sind zu hohe Spannungen, denn genau diese erhöhen die Elektromigration und den Verschleiß erheblich.

Die einzigen Gründe, warum eine höhere Temperatur eine CPU langsamer machen kann sind:
1.) Die CPU wird so heiß dass sie ihren Takt reduziert (throttled) oder abschaltet um sich zu schützen
2.) Die CPU verfügt über einen Turbo-Modus, der je nach aktueller Temperatur entscheiodet wie hoch der mögliche Takt sein darf (dann sind kühlere automatisch Chips etwas höher getaktet).

EDIT: Verdammt... zu lahm^^


----------



## Marc255 (19. August 2012)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten


----------

